# Buckeye lake water quality



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Does any one have any info on the blue green algae now and any hazards from the water?
Thanks
Kyle
HPT

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

here ya go kyle

http://www.newarkadvocate.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2011110617009


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks puterdude. So what about fish consumption?
Kyle
HPT

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Just the usual fish consumption advisory already in place for all lakes.Nothing new added and I doubt there will be as the levels are still well within the advised limits.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

That's good for I plan on gettin some eyes this evening. 
Report later
Kyle
HPT

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Good Luck & we'll look for the report


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

hey kyle was that you with the dog in the boat saturday morning. if so did you or the dog catch anything.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Yep me and the brother n law and the fishin dog rocky haha. I was doin trolling motor, idk how I would fish if I wasn't doin trolling motor at the same time. We were in a 22 foot triton white and marune with a 225 merc.
Kyle 
HPT



killingtime said:


> hey kyle was that you with the dog in the boat saturday morning. if so did you or the dog catch anything.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

We did catch a few smaller ones and 4 keeps and we went back out in the afternoon and got 3 more. What boat were you in how did you do?
Kyle
HPT

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

me and my buddy were in a green aluminum lund trolling about 50 yds behind you. we caught 2 short ones and lost about a 16 incher at the back of the boat. i also like casting that stretch of the bank but it was a little to crowded there for me. we only fished for a couple hours and left.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

KWaller said:


> Does any one have any info on the blue green algae now and any hazards from the water?
> Thanks
> Kyle
> HPT
> ...


At link below you can view the Ohio EPA test results. To put the test data in perspective, Buckeye lake test data runs about 1/10th the concentration of microcystins as the numbers you'll see for Grand Lake St. Mary's. World Health Organization standards suggest 20 ppb is the warning level for recreational activities in the water. GLSM is near the 20 ppb level, Buckeye no where near it. 

http://wwwapp.epa.ohio.gov/dsw/hab/toxin_monitoring.php


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

killingtime said:


> me and my buddy were in a green aluminum lund trolling about 50 yds behind you. we caught 2 short ones and lost about a 16 incher at the back of the boat. i also like casting that stretch of the bank but it was a little to crowded there for me. we only fished for a couple hours and left.


50 yards behind someone? seriously? if you see a green and white starcraft out there do yourself a favor and don't get any closer than 100 yards when i'm trolling.....nothing better than having someone glued to your butt when you are dragging cranks


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Duckdude82 said:


> 50 yards behind someone? seriously? if you see a green and white starcraft out there do yourself a favor and don't get any closer than 100 yards when i'm trolling.....nothing better than having someone glued to your butt when you are dragging cranks


Come on,half a football field away or better How do you keep your cranks from snagging


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Duckdude82 said:


> 50 yards behind someone? seriously? if you see a green and white starcraft out there do yourself a favor and don't get any closer than 100 yards when i'm trolling.....nothing better than having someone glued to your butt when you are dragging cranks


oh my gosh here we go. was you out there and seen the situation. kwaller was casting towards the bank and i was atleast 50 yds. behind him where he was not casting. the only reason i got around 50 yds. from him is because i got pinched by another boat that was heading towards me or i would have been further away. i made one pass and it got crowded quick so i left. do yourself a favor and dont pop off unless you know the situation. i shouldnt have to explain myself in the original post why i was atleast 50 yds. away. nice to know we have a buckeye lake moderator that evaluates situations from behind a computer without knowing the facts now i can sleep better at night. thanks for your input even though it was worthless.


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

puterdude said:


> Come on,half a football field away or better How do you keep your cranks from snagging


short lipped cranks....been trolling the great lakes for 22 years and buckeye lake for 4. FACT, the further the bait is away from your boat in that skinny water the more saugeye you pick up. it blows my mind how many people love to ride right behind me after i pick up a fish. it's called common courtesy....people drag gear gear 50 yards behind the boat all the time.....it's much more when i run planer boards but thats tough to do on buckeye because people seem to think that the lure is right behind those too.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I cut my teeth on Buckeye Lake water,I've fished it for over 50 years.Even when true walleyes were in the lake.I've caught far more eyes 30 ft behind the boat by a big margin than when I tried dragging a crank in the next county.Short lip or not that far back you should have more snags,moss,ect on your crank than eyes.But to each his own but I think you're asking a lot to have 100 yard space around you when fishing Buckeye,good luck with that though.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Yea the area was very crowded and 50 yards was a pretty generous space that morning. We were only 10 yards from another boat but it was our friend we were fishing as one and talking. I never felt crammed by anyone there, that's is nothing when you have a crappie tournament and 7 other boats are in the same small cove with you when they are a boats lengths away. I don't mind the other people around, if you use it positively you can learn tips, and see how other people are doing.
Kyle
HPT

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Knew2Fish (Apr 17, 2006)

Amen...I like people close so they can watch all the fish I catch!:B


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

3ounces of weight over the top of 6 to 12 ft of water you can fish in my prop wash if you want cause i fish out ogf the front of the boat and my bait gets to the fish first. No fish left behind me, maybe a new dredged channel to fish at a later date.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

jeff your the only person i fished with that when trolling 2 mph as soon you drop your bottom bouncers we go immediately to .9 mph with all that weight.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

taking me with you is like taking a pill that does many great things for you. What can I say? your'e welcome


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Taking Jeff fishing is like opening a box of chocolates,,ya never know what you're getting.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

jshbuckeye said:


> taking me with you is like taking a pill that does many great things for you. What can I say? your'e welcome


as long as the pill is not blue and has a big V on it. i like you but not that much.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Hahaha gotta love that moment when the boat behind you sees you pull in a giant fish, and they r thinkin I really wanted that one! Haha especially in a fishin tourney.
Kyle
HPT



Knew2Fish said:


> Amen...I like people close so they can watch all the fish I catch!:B




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm a little late to this thread, and can't speak for algae, but as far as clarity the lake is clearer every single year. About 4 years ago I noticed I could see our propeller for the first time. Two years ago I could see supports on our dock that were never visable and last week I could actually see THE BOTTOM in the bay behind our house in about 3' of water. I know it sounds ridiculous to celebrate seeing 3 feet down but compared to 3" a decade ago it is a huge improvement. I'm not sure if that is good or bad for algae growth though??


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes I've noticed to. For I live on one of the eastern canals and it is gettin much clearer.
Kyle
HPT

BTW
I went out tonight and got into some shallow water crappies! Fun!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

So Kyle you live on Buckeye Lake and you're having a hard time getting info on the hazards from the toxic algae?
What's going on out there? I'd think lake front home owners would be getting peppered with information.
Is there a local group forming or anything?


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

No that's is not the case. All the groups are centered around the north west side of the lake. And I have never seen a dnr boat even come down the canal I live at. The only day they come east of the marsh is holidays and when they first learned about the blooms. They did however drive by in a car earlier when the blooms began to warn every one. But I think the buckeye lake dnr are pretty lazy when it goes to informing the public. Also I've only seen something about the hazards once on the local news, and it was not too detailed.I'm just tryin to get extra info from the people on here that have delt with this before.
Kyle
HPT



Bubbagon said:


> So Kyle you live on Buckeye Lake and you're having a hard time getting info on the hazards from the toxic algae?
> What's going on out there? I'd think lake front home owners would be getting peppered with information.
> Is there a local group forming or anything?




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Bubbagon,that area has the most passive people probably in all of central,Ohio.The village of Buckeye Lake is so poverty stricken it's pathetic.It doesn't have to be but the people just don't care.Harbor Hills is where the higher income people reside and they are so busy with their social standings it's sickening to others.Millersport & the Fairfield Beach And the Thornville area is mostly middle class & working to make ends meet and seems to have more concern for the lake than anyone around it.I think,at the present time there is a group of area businesses around the lake that depend on visitors to the lake is the only ones making any noise and trying to organize.Just like usual it seems things really have to get bad for people to pay attention and get concerned.So far we have been really lucky as the toxic levels are no where near the levels at GLSM but that doesn't mean it isn't coming down the pike sometime in the future.The water shed around the lake has no large cattle,pig or chicken farms so the heavy fertilizer useage of area farmers are taking the blame due to the heavy rainfall this year.We that frequent the lake are going to have to take a bigger part in forcing a solution soon to avoid becoming another GLSM.If I can I plan on attending any meetings scheduled soon and will post the time & place for anyone interested.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Speakin of floods this rain has got honey creek movin and the lake is up a good 4 inches, :/.
Kyle
HPT

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That's kind of a sad state of affairs, Puterdude. I guess I imagined that everyone would be up in arms over this. And I figured for certain that lake residents would be getting loads of info and studies dropped on them.

I can't help but think that once the heat of July, August, and September get here that the "levels" will be significantly higher. And that next year we'll be having the same discussion.
But it sounds like it's an "aw shucks, we got too much rain" head in the sand mentality that is taking hold.
I don't get it.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Can round up make the algae blossom more, what affect does it have on it because many dock owners spray the pads to get them out of their dock area which is illegal, correct?
Kyle
HPT

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

KWaller said:


> Can round up make the algae blossom more, what affect does it have on it because many dock owners spray the pads to get them out of their dock area which is illegal, correct?
> Kyle
> HPT
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


I have a little bit of "algae management" experience only on a very small scale-aquariums. In my planted tanks, every plant and the algae are competing for much the same nutrients. If something gets out of balance (too much/too little light: too much/too little nutrients, etc) the algae usually wins. Killing pads or any natural vegetation is essentially killing off something that was competing with the algae for nutrients. The algae the has more nutrients and then can blossom. I'm sure I'm being overly simplistic but to answer your question-yes, I think that killing pads doesn't help the algae situation. Increased water clarity allows more plant growth and more of an opportunity to "eat" more nutrients too. Only problem is the algae is what's eating more of the nutrients and not any available vegetation.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Use of ROUND UP within 100` of ANY body of water is ILLEGAL. Says so right on the container. REPORT IT IMMEDIATELY. It is HIGHLY LETHAL to frogs, tadpoles, crayfish, and many types of insect larvae, most of which at some point in their life span EAT algae, creating a DOUBLE WHAMMY...REPORT THEM to ODNR, and/ or the Sherriff! They are POLLUTING YOUR lake ! If they don`t want lilly pads, use a rake to remove them, lazy fools..."At the LEAST effort on MY part, I want a sterile beach on my shore line with a THICK blanket of blue- green algae on top..." Heck, if they can just get some highly radioactive reactor cooling water and pour that on their property shoreline, they won`t even have to worry about the blue- green algae...will look VERY sterile...


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I've just completed some research on the algae at Buckeye Lake.Here is a brief synopsis of what I've learned thus far.
First of all bear in mind that the World Health Organization uses the threshold of 20 ppm as a guideline to start issuing warnings or signaling alarms.The Ohio EPA and Dept of Health decided to lower their levels to 6 ppm to signal the alarm.

The lastest test results were as follows:

Brooks Beach 1.4 ppm
Fairfield Beach 2.5 ppm 
Crystal Beach 0.6 ppm

To put these results in perspective,a lot of municipal water dept have or could have more ppm and still pass the state required tests and pump this water into your home for cooking,drinking and bathing.
I spoke with Charlie Prince of the Buckeye Lake Beacon newspaper and the advisories are already having a negative impact on area tourism to the lake.The finding of the toxic algae blooms were the size of a postage card.
For those interested a group has formed to do what they can to help the situation there.It's Buckeye Lake for Tomorrow.The next meeting is Thursday July 21st at 7 P.M. At the Community Building on Mowlry Square.That's located just East of the intersection of Hebron Rd & Mill Dam at the only light in the village.
Also a big carp Tournament is scheduled next month to rid the lake of as many carp as possible.Over Three Thousand Dollars in prize money will be rewarded.I have posted the tournament in the Carp Forum for those interested.I urge all that can to fish the tournament and give a helping hand.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey puterdude, I saw the carp forum thread but it didn't say about bows. Can you bowfish or does it have to be rod and reel, boat or either?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Darn if I know.Seems if they want as many out of there it should be okay.But call Charlie at the beacon and ask.Post what his answer is so we all know than.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Will do.
About the round up polluting. I was out tonight and this is some clear evidence of it, those pads use to be all around the dock to the back and unless the lillipad fairy came and removed them I think some ones usin round up.









_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info, Puterdude! Greatly appreciated.
I hope indeed it is more of a scare than a trend. Because what is happening at GLSM is not something Buckeye Lakers want to go through, for sure.
I'll keep my fingers crossed in the meantime, and I'll plan on seeing you at Mowlry Square on 7/21.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I haven't got to call charlie yet, been buisy with basketball. I won't be attending the metting sadly because I have football camp. Sorry.
Kyle
HPT

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Bow fishing will be permitted in next months carp tournament so let's all go out and help reduce the population a little at least


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Sounds good
Kyle
HPT
CP




puterdude said:


> Bow fishing will be permitted in next months carp tournament so let's all go out and help reduce the population a little at least




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

